

Official: Anonymous May Be Able to Disable Power Grids by Next Year - maudlinmau5
http://mashable.com/2012/02/21/anonymous-threat/

======
duncan_bayne
Here comes the FUD in advance of a Govt. crackdown on hacktivism. Cute.

